# *Getting Shots: Autisum Or Death Now*



## chesswarsnow (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Japans children are being killed, due to shots.
2. Here in America they just *F* your head up with Autisum.
3. In Japan they want your kids dead.
4. I think we got another huge problem.
5. LINK:Japan Halts Vaccines After Children Die - ABC News


"Japan has temporarily stopped using vaccines from U.S. drugmaker Pfizer Inc. and Sanofi-Aventis SA of France while it investigates the deaths of four children who were inoculated, the health ministry said Monday.

The decision to halt the vaccines against pneumonia, some types of meningitis and other infections was made Saturday. The government is hearing from experts at a meeting Tuesday, the health ministry said."



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## petasand (Mar 8, 2011)

So what has come up- why did they stop it, and what it has to do with autism. Do they say that the vaccines induce autism. That is again a myth as I know.


----------



## waltky (Apr 28, 2011)

New 5-minute autism screening test...

*Simple test could help detect autism in 12-month-olds*
_Fri, Apr 29, 2011 - A five-minute screening test could help detect autism in babies at 12 months of age, giving parents and doctors far more time to intervene, US researchers said yesterday._


> The study is the first to show that a simple screening tool could be used to detect autism in infants, said Lisa Gilotty, who heads the autism program at the National Institute of Mental Health, which funded the study.  The benefit of this study is children get into treatment much earlier than they would otherwise, Karen Pierce of the University of California, San Diego, whose study appears in the Journal of Pediatrics, said in a telephone interview.  Autism, a brain disorder, strikes one in 110 children in the US and affects four times as many boys as girls. The disorder is characterized by difficulties in social interaction, communication and understanding other peoples emotions and behavior.
> 
> It is usually first diagnosed in early childhood, around the age of three, and recent studies have shown that the earlier that children are diagnosed and treated, the better they do.  There is extensive evidence that early therapy can have a positive impact on the developing brain, Pierce said in a statement. The opportunity to diagnose and thus begin treatment for autism around a childs first birthday has enormous potential to change outcomes for children affected with the disorder.  For the study, Pierce and colleagues put together a network of 137 pediatricians in the San Diego area, who systematically started screening all babies at their one-year check-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## jillian (Apr 28, 2011)

vaccines have been found to have zip zilch nada to do with autism.

you're late to the game on this conspiracy theory.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 28, 2011)

shot have nothing to do with autism, smart one.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Shots have *EVERYTHING* to do with Autism, especially if they say you have fallen behind and they want to *Double Up* the dosages.
2. Thats when *IT* happens.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Luissa (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Shots have *EVERYTHING* to do with Autism, especially if they say you have fallen behind and they want to *Double Up* the dosages.
> ...



Actually autism starts before "it" happens.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,




1. Nope, *IT*, happens after the shots, I know children who were fine before the day they got a *Double Dose*, after that day, it was obvious the child was *damaged* by Autism.
2. I am sorry for you if your child is stricken with Autism, its not your fault, genetically, its the, *shots*.
3. If you don't sue the fuck out of the government, for systematic exposure to *Autism* thats your problem.
4. I don't know why there isn't a class action legal action?




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## jillian (Apr 29, 2011)

Luissa said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



yeah, but that won't stop the nutbar. *shrug*


----------



## martybegan (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Specifc case references please, not "I know X". All the links have been disproven, the study that started this has been shown to be the worst type of sham, and Jenny McCarthy is your most well known spokes-breasts...er person.

There isnt a legal action as you cant prove it. There is no proven mechanism showing a vaccine leading to autism in any way shape or form.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







martybegan said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...








1. The case study is happening all aross The United States.
2. While in other countries, no one gets *Autism*.
3. *CHECKMATE*!!!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## martybegan (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of your points make sense. Other countries vaccinate just as much as we do, if they dont get autism, then why would we here? The vaccines are all the same.


----------



## editec (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't you ever get tired of being wrong, Jim?


*



			<H1>Autism rises despite MMR ban in Japan
		
Click to expand...

*


> 10:35 03 March 2005 by *Andy Coghlan*
> Parents need have no more fears about the triple vaccine against measles, mumps and rubella. A study of more than 30,000 children in Japan should put the final nail in the coffin of the claim that the MMR vaccine is responsible for the apparent rise in autism in recent years.
> The study shows that in the city of Yokohama the number of children with autism continued to rise after the MMR vaccine was replaced with single vaccines. "The findings are resoundingly negative," says Hideo Honda of the Yokohama Rehabilitation Center.


</H1> 
source

It would have taken you a minute to test your theory against the facts as they are known.

But you didn't even  bother, did you?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 29, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful how certain topics bring people of varying politcal views together. I know I have disagreed with editec and jillian on multiple issues in the past, but we can all agree this guy's position is pretty stupid. 

(Oh, and you two are still wrong on all the other crap, mwhahahaha.)


----------



## jillian (Apr 29, 2011)

martybegan said:


> Isn't it wonderful how certain topics bring people of varying politcal views together. I know I have disagreed with editec and jillian on multiple issues in the past, but we can all agree this guy's position is pretty stupid.
> 
> (Oh, and you two are still wrong on all the other crap, mwhahahaha.)



ya know. i was just going to say the same thing to you. 

bummer i can't pos-rep you again.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Shots have *EVERYTHING* to do with Autism, especially if they say you have fallen behind and they want to *Double Up* the dosages.
> ...


Liar.


----------



## old navy (Apr 29, 2011)

Vaccinate your children early and often.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,



1. Oh so I'm a *Liar* eh?
2. Blow *It* out your ass'
3. Read and weep idiots!
4. LINK:Japanese & British Data Show Vaccines Cause Autism « ________________Child Health Safety_________________




"Just months following the US Court of Federal Claims rejection of the claim that the MMR vaccine causes autism, here you will see data from formal peer refereed medical papers showing that vaccines caused autism in British and in Japanese children and will be doing the same to children around the world. The number of Japanese children developing autism rose and fell in direct proportion to the number of children vaccinated each year:-

For confirmation of four ways autistic conditions are caused see evidence in statements from pharmaceutical giant Mercks Vaccines Division current President, by a US Government agency, by the US Federal Court and in formally published academic journal papers - details found here: Vaccination Causes Autism  Say US Government & Mercks Director of Vaccines

We have compensated cases in which children exhibited an encephalopathy, or general brain disease. Encephalopathy may be accompanied by a medical progression of an array of symptoms including autistic behavior, autism, or seizures.   [Text added 10 April 2011]


I  British Data Show Vaccines Cause Autism
Information from formal peer reviewed papers including data from the UKs General Practice Research Database shows that with each major change in the UK childhood vaccination programme the rates of childhood autism have increased significantly.

... the data provide evidence that no correlation exists between the prevalence of MMR vaccination and the rapid increase in the risk of autism over time. The explanation for the marked increase in risk of the diagnosis of autism in the past decade remains uncertain. .. The increase .. could be due to  environmental factors not yet identified. 

Mumps, measles, and rubella vaccine and the incidence of autism recorded by general practitioners: a time trend analysis BMJ 2001;322:460-463 24 February.

The data shows something different and when correlated with major changes in the UK childhood vaccination programme shows what are the most likely environmental factors not yet identified.  With each major change to the UKs childhood vaccination programme cases of childhood autism increased substantially.

The childhood autism risk increased three-fold for children born in 1988 and 1989 from the previous rate of between 1 and 4 in 10,000 to 12 in 10,000.  
The major change: the MMR vaccine was introduced in October 1988.  Routine administration was at around 15 months. 

The childhood autism risk increased five-fold for children born in 1990 and 1991 to 20 in 10,000 from the pre 1988 rate of 1 to 4 in 10,000. 

The major change: in May 1990 the accelerated DTP vaccine programme was introduced.  British babies were given the DTP vaccine substantially earlier at 2, 3 and 4 months instead of the previous 3, 5 and 10 months: [Persistence of antibody after accelerated immunisation with diphtheria/tetanus/pertussis vaccine: 1489 BMJ VOLUME 302 22 JUNE 1991]

The childhood autism risk increased nearly eight-fold for children born in 1993 to 29 in 10,000 from the pre 1988 rate of 1 to 4 in 10,000. 

The major change: the Haemophilus Influenzae b vaccine was introduced in October 1992.  Routine administration was three doses at 2, 3 and 4  months.  [Routine Hib Vaccine: 438 BMJ VOLUME 305 22 AUGUST 1992, Hib immunisation catch up programme in North East Thames: R17 Communicable Disease Report Vol 4 Review Number 2 4 February 1994]

It appears it was only from 1993 that most infants were vaccinated at 2, 3 and 4 months with those born earlier being vaccinated at later ages in catch-up campaigns. This data suggests that to reduce the risk of autism from vaccines parents should delay the age at which their children are vaccinated."



5. DELAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!DELAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DELAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FU!!!!!DELAY!!!!!!!!!!!
6. This message has been brought to you by the News Agency, *CWN* *CWN* News editor in Chief, Chesswarsnow of Texas.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## martybegan (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Luissa (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way the British proved the doctor who came up with this had no proof vaccines cause autism. Get your facts up to date, bud.


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 29, 2011)

Jimmy is barely literate as it stands, so don't expect a great debate about what the medical literature actually says with him.

For the rest of the sane world, the link between autism and vaccinations has been disproven.  It would be nice if it were that easy.  It apparently is not.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,



1. The facts speak for themselves.
2. Look at the charts on the link, if you need proof.
3. Facts are facts, you can't white wash them.
4. If you have a child, you might want to forbid them from getting shots, get a waiver, or get them real slow over time, not all altogether, or don't allow them to double up the shots if you miss their freaking schedule.
5. Its your right as a parent to have the shots administered, only if you want them and when.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Toro (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The British study has been exposed as a fraud. The author has been stripped of his license.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Toro said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. So his findings stand.
2. He got shit canned for not taking the payola.
3. He was wise, because many people will go to hell for poisoning, *The Children*.
4. And people who stand in the way of justice, will find themselves not unharmed.
5. Justice will be served.
6. I would be careful about this topic it I were you.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the following sums it up for this thread for all thinking people.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I think the following sums it up for this thread for all thinking people.



I would also accept the Warcraft combat log version:

You hit horse for 485 damage (melee)
Horse dies (500 overkill)
You hit horse for 900 damage (melee)
You hit horse for 950 damage (melee)
You hit horse for 1250 damage (melee)


----------



## martybegan (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is getting silly, so I am going 4chan troll mode.

This response: PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI!!!






and i worked in Y U NO guy, nice...

OP is still a fag.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 29, 2011)

petasand said:


> So what has come up- why did they stop it, and what it has to do with autism. Do they say that the vaccines induce autism. That is again a myth as I know.



Yeah, it's just a coincidence that they attached a rider to the patriot act at the last minute to protect Ely Lilly, the makers of thermerisol <the mercury preservative in our vaccines) from being sued specifically for causing autism.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






uscitizen said:


> I think the following sums it up for this thread for all thinking people.






1. Yeah it sums it up, the atheists who hide in plan site condoning all this damage to innocent children, and the deaths of the children of Japan, will be cast into the pit of hell.
2. That cuts it to the core, yeah, you got that right.
3. So what were you saying again about this topic???
4. I do wonder what the people think???


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






martybegan said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Step off !!!!!
2. I couldn't care less what you think!!!
3. Learn to think first, then get back to me kid.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Againsheila said:


> petasand said:
> 
> 
> > So what has come up- why did they stop it, and what it has to do with autism. Do they say that the vaccines induce autism. That is again a myth as I know.
> ...






1. Yeah why is that, if they are not responsible for Autism, why then are they being protected by the government?
2. Most people in America are like blind rats in a maze, sniffing for a kibble in a corner of a dead end trail, then wonder, "Where can I find something else to eat?"
3. While quack science stick their children in the butt while they look for another scrap.
4. And the baby rats get their heads all burnt out with these shots and the adult rats have no clue.
5. Even after reading, this you dumb bastards will run down and get your children shot full of poison.
6. Dumb bastards, everyone of you.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Toro (Apr 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  His findings do not stand.  
2.  He got stripped of his credentials because the results were faked.
3.  Stop being a conspiratorial nutter.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry bout that,








Toro said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...








1. This rat science doesn't work for me.
2. You can use it, if you feel comfortable, but for me,....no thanks.
3. Anyone claiming they are wise, have simply thrown the baby out with the bath water on this one.
4. Autism is something thats realitively new, been happening only about 30 years more or less, mostly less, the majority of Autism victims are less than twenty five years old.
5. Other know somethings up, you people are fucking sick!
6. Link:NEJM Article Perpetuates Distrust by Mislabeling Victims of Vaccine Adverse Reactions


"The January 13 NEJM column, The Age-Old Struggle against the Antivaccinationists by Gregory A. Poland, M.D. and Robert M. Jacobson, M.D., absolves vaccine developers from responsibility for product safety. Both authors receive funding from vaccine manufacturers. (HERE)

The vast majority of parents of children with autism have had their children vaccinated, but noted side effects. Parent observations have been ignored and the newest label of antivaccinationists adds to mistrust of the intent of vaccine scientists and federal governments oversight. The transference defensively employed by Poland and Jacobson may reflect personal views, but has a distinct slant toward policies that would protect vaccine developers and diminish accountability for product adverse reactions or side effects.

The NEJM article is a disappointment to all consumers who continue to hope that researchers will transcend hostile rhetoric and investigate reports of vaccine reactions without causing fear or intimidation to families. Polands previous paper on Vaccinomics and Adversomics left us hopeful it could happen. But the current NEJM paper is distinctly different. The Antivaccinationists paper patronizes readers and re-victimizes families who reported side effects following vaccinations, observing and recording abrupt changes that have persisted, which create significant daily challenges.


 Vaccines are a $27 billion global market that is growing annually, aided by the near total  lack of financial liability for consumer product safety. So its saddening, but not surprising, that this protectionist article would appear in conjunction with attacks on credibility of the scientists who investigated possible side effects of the MMR vaccine.  

Relentless attacks on the credibility of the lead author mirrors tactics used to discredit Dr. Herbert Needleman, the physician who bravely reported that lead was poisoning children. Poland and Jacobsons not-so-veiled threats urge others to abridge the freedom of speech of vaccine safety advocates; such attempts at repression sound more like a pharmaceutical company press release than a scholarly paper. Indeed, that is possible considering JAMAs 2009 estimate that 10.9% of NEJMs articles are ghostwritten. Such PR tactics are described in books by former NEJM editors Dr. Jerome Kassirer and Dr. Marcia Angell, which heavily criticize pharmaceutical company corruption in medical journals. 

Drs. Poland and Jacobson do admit that vaccines pose risks and cause legitimate injuries, yet they also claim that many vaccine injury victims are substituting emotional anecdotes for data. But there is very little data on the individual cases of children with vaccine-related illness, and none of the studies used to justify vaccine safety have looked exclusively at children with reported vaccine adverse events. And how can one calculate the actual magnitude of vaccine injuries if physicians dont recognize the symptoms, or have financial incentives for denying them?"



7. Much much more at link.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 30, 2011)

Againsheila said:


> petasand said:
> 
> 
> > So what has come up- why did they stop it, and what it has to do with autism. Do they say that the vaccines induce autism. That is again a myth as I know.
> ...



yeah I always thought that was very patriotic of our republican controlled government.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






uscitizen said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > petasand said:
> ...






1. You're just like 99% of all Americans, you run down and get in line to get your child pumped full of poison as soon as you can like a rat being conditioned, even after you know that those who make this swill are getting lawyered up and paying for certain protections to be put in place from the government.
2. Your just plain too stupid to see the nose on your face.
3. Most of the dumb fucks on here are just as dumb as you, so your peirs are all going to hang with you.
4. All you bastards will all hang together.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Toro (Apr 30, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  IOW a study is published. You believe it.
2.  The study is discreted. The author is barred from his profession. You think this is "rat science."
3.  You're a birfer. 
4.  And a racist. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. 27 BILLION, will buy a whole helluva lot of corruption.
2. The guilt of it touches no one.
3. Thats fucking sick!!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## martybegan (May 1, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww, i think i hurt his feewings. and he neg repped me, boo hoo, i guess he's a big meanie:

MORE Y U NO GUY!!!


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 1, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. No I am not upset at all.
2. Just sharing the rep device.
3. Did you go *Whaaa*?
4. LOL!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## martybegan (May 1, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. No I am not upset at all.
> ...



get used to the rep thing, particularly the negative function, if you keep posting the way you do. 

There are plenty of people on this board that know i can debate in a well reasoned manner with people who disagree with me, you on the other hand basically just spout conspiracy talking points, in some byzantine format that makes me think you are either an uber troll, or maybe slightly brain damaged. 

you sir, get a garfield derp


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 2, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






martybegan said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...







1. Marty ol chap, you still don't realize I don't give a fuck about the rep here, but you do its plain to see.
2. I've made it clear here, I couldn't care less, so if you feel the itch to ding my rep, go for it!.
3. Rep's for pussies.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## waltky (May 9, 2011)

Mother kills autistic son...

*Mother Admits Killing Severely Autistic Son*
_Monday May 09, 2011 - A mother has admitted killing her severely autistic son, but denies murder, a jury has heard._


> Yvonne Freaney, 49, strangled 11-year-old Glen Freaney with her coat belt as he lay on a bed in their hotel room nearly a year ago, Cardiff Crown Court was told.  She then lay down beside him and attempted to take her own life, the jury heard.  Police found the child's body lying on a bed, dressed and tidy, with stuffed soft toys resting in his arms, in a room at the Sky Plaza Hotel in Rhoose, near Cardiff, on May 15, 2010.  His mother, from Penarth, a few miles southwest of the city, told the officers: "I strangled him. He's in heaven now where he won't be autistic, he'll be happy now."  She was taken to hospital by ambulance with cuts to her wrists, arms and legs.
> 
> Opening the case for the prosecution, Greg Taylor QC said: "This is going to be a difficult case. He was a young boy who suffered from very severe autism."  He added: "The defence case will be that at the time Mrs Freaney was suffering such abnormality of mind as to substantially diminish her responsibility for the offence.  "This is commonly referred to as 'diminished responsibility'.  "However, it is our contention that this is a straightforward case of murder and that is the correct verdict."  The jury was told that Mrs Freaney pleaded guilty to the charge of manslaughter and admits unlawfully killing her son, but denies murder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (May 9, 2011)

waltky said:


> Mother kills autistic son...
> 
> *Mother Admits Killing Severely Autistic Son*
> _Monday May 09, 2011 - A mother has admitted killing her severely autistic son, but denies murder, a jury has heard._
> ...



And he was better off than my 23 year old in at least he could communicate with a dynavox.  My son can't even do that.  I feel for her.....I've felt the same way she did at times.  IMO, she should go to an institution, she needs counseling more than anything.  Not Guilty by reason of insanity sounds good to me, but then I know personally what she's going through, it's easy to judge when you are looking at it from the outside.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 9, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Drug companies fucked up two peoples lives.
2. If they would not dump all these drugs and mercury into the children, this would of never have happened.
3. But there are billions upon billions to be made, so damn it, they are going to have it!
4. Still makes me madder than hell!!!!!
5. Fucking bastards!!!!!!!!!!!
6. I'm done.
7. Rant off.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## barry1960 (May 10, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Drug companies fucked up two peoples lives.
> ...



There is no scientific study to link autism to vaccines, but there is a lot of coincidental evidence. Vaccines increased in the early 90s and autism frequency went on a parabolic curve. Thousand upon thousands of children were apparently developing normal and regressed into a work of autism upon receiving theire MMR shots. 

The increase in autism rules out genetic factors alone. genetics play a role due to increased rates of autism within families. There has to be one more trigger. Could autism be one of the triggers? Nothing proved, but then again, what else has. About 1% of autism is straight genetics.

Could there be a cover up regarding the autism/vaccine length? There is enough motivation to provide such an incentive. In addition our government is interested in protecting itself against biological terrorism. 

Autism is a problem of gigantic proportions. Should we stop vaccines? No, vaccines do a lot of good. However,  until we can ascertain what causes autism, maybe we should resist the pressure of the medical/pharmaceutical/CDC community and show common sense with vaccines. Let's change the schedule to give small children more time to adjust. That means single vaccine shots. Maybe we do not need to vaccinate for chicken pox. of course such a policy will cut profit margins.

Personal note: My son was developing normally, had his MMR shot and immediately regressed into autism. Even though we diagnosed him early, it has been a fight to obtain services and caring for him is a living hell. We know many other parents and this story repeats itself over and over. This is a human tragedy of immense proportions.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 10, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






barry1960 said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. There is a study, but thy bashed it, and the doctors who made it, and threatened anyone who thought about trying that again.
2. This money cow is more important than your rat children!
3. They couldn't care less your child get burnt!
4. This is *THE* sad facts.
5. Stop the enabling of this process, your child has been robbed his normal future, my heart cries out for you, and yours should be crying out as well!!!!!
6. I will get this process changed, with my rants, right here!!!
7. So fuck anyone of you fucks who say, lets keep doing what we are doing, *FUCK YOU*!!!!




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2011)

barry1960 said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Professionals in the autism community, while saying that vaccines are safe, do not get their own children vaccinated until they are 3 years old.....I think that's pretty telling right there.  Hindsight is 20/20, I would have done things very differently if I had kids today.


----------



## doctor100 (May 10, 2011)

Hey, troll thread!

no, autism and vaccines has absolutely no correlation, scientifically speaking.

now, mental damage and floride; thats some oppressed information right there-and never properly discredited.

Take the floride out of our water, only topical application has ever been shown to have a positive effect on teeth; consumption never has. Even wikipedia has had the "brain damage" aspect of the controversies scrubbed from it. Chinese, Canadian, British science has all stopped administering floride, and shown links to brain disorders.


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2011)

doctor100 said:


> Hey, troll thread!
> 
> no, autism and vaccines has absolutely no correlation, scientifically speaking.
> 
> ...



There is no fluoride in the water in our city.  I love how you snuck in "scientifically speaking".  Politically speaking, we know there is a link or they wouldn't have put that rider on the Patriot act at the last minuted protecting Ely Lilly from being sued specifically for causing autism.

Many, many parents will tell you "it's the vaccines."  No one knows the child better than the parents.  As for me, it was the Patriot Act that convinced me it was the vaccines.  No reason for that rider unless they do cause autism. Meanwhile my doctor still swears it's not the vaccines and he has no idea why they stuck on that rider....personally, I don't think he wants to admit that he may have played a small part in what happened to my children.  I don't blame him, as the parent I was the one who should have done the research FIRST, before getting them vaccinated instead of just following along with what the doctor said.


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

> Thimerosal
> Information about Thimerosal
> 
> *Since 2001, with the exception of some influenza (flu) vaccines, thimerosal is not used as a preservative in routinely recommended childhood vaccines.*
> ...


CDC - Mercury and Thimerosal - Vaccine Safety


>>



> *Journal Retracts Controversial Study Linking MMR Vaccine, Autism
> The Lancet's Decision Could Ease Parental Resistance to Vaccination
> *
> By David Mitchell
> ...


Journal Retracts Controversial Study Linking MMR Vaccine, Autism -- AAFP News Now -- American Academy of Family Physicians

>>




> The medical journal The Lancet has retracted the 1998 article that was the first to link the MMR vaccine to autism. The withdraw comes hot on the heels of a hearing that found Dr. Andrew Wakefield, the author of that article, acted unethically during the experiments listed in the article.
> 
> Full retractions from journals are rare; it is tantamount to saying that the article should have never been published. With this move, The Lancet is effectively stating that the conclusions drawn in the article were incorrect. Put simply, they are saying the conclusion that the MMR vaccine is linked to the development of autism that the article claimed was not good science.
> 
> ...


Journal withdraws the original MMR vaccine-autism study


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

> *Disease prevention is the key to public health. It is always better to prevent a disease than to treat it. Vaccines prevent disease in the people who receive them and protect those who come into contact with unvaccinated individuals. Vaccines help prevent infectious diseases and save lives. Vaccines are responsible for the control of many infectious diseases that were once common in this country*, including polio, measles, diphtheria, pertussis (whooping cough), rubella (German measles), mumps, tetanus, and Haemophilus influenzae type b (Hib).
> 
> Vaccine-preventable diseases have a costly impact, resulting in doctor's visits, hospitalizations, and premature deaths. Sick children can also cause parents to lose time from work.
> 
> ...


Vaccines: Vac-Gen/How Vaccines Prevent Disease


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

> *As recently as the 1950s, about 20,000 people per year in the United States were affected by poliovirus. The number of paralytic polio cases fell to less than 100 per year in the 1960s because of the institution of the polio vaccine. In 1994, the World Health Organization (WHO) declared the Western hemisphere free of the wild-type poliovirus. The WHO also organized a worldwide vaccination program to eradicate the disease. They believe the end of polio to be in the near future.*


Medscape: Medscape Access


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

> Because of the efforts of programs like the Expanded Programme on Immunization, global immunization coverage was over 70% in the 1990s. However, almost 11 million children under the age of five years die each year because they did not receive recommended childhood vaccinations (UNICEF, 2002). In 1999, measles and hepatitis B (HBV) had the highest mortality of vaccine-preventable diseases, with each resulting in the deaths of about 900,000 people. During that same year, it was estimated that pertussis, Haemophilus influenzae Type B (Hib), and tetanus were each responsible for approximately 300,000 to 400,000 deaths. Further more, polio and diphtheria were responsible for less than 1,000 and 5,000 deaths, respectively (Kane, 2002).
> 
> In the United States, there has been a reduction of more than 99% in disease due to measles because of extensive use of the measles vaccine (CDC, 2003). Ensuring the completion of the measles vaccination schedule has been shown to decrease measles outbreaks (Vitek, Aduddell, Brinton, Hoffman & Redd, 1999).
> 
> Hib meningitis used to be responsible for about 600 child deaths in the United States each year and for leaving many survivors devastated. In December of 1987, Hib conjugate vaccine was developed and occurrence of Hib dropped by 98%.


Medscape: Medscape Access


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> > Thimerosal
> > Information about Thimerosal
> >
> > *Since 2001, with the exception of some influenza (flu) vaccines, thimerosal is not used as a preservative in routinely recommended childhood vaccines.*
> ...



Last I read, thermerisol is in the hepatitis B shots which is given to infants before they even leave the hospital.  And again, why the rider if it doesn't cause autism?  Just for the fun of it?


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

Againsheila said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > > Thimerosal
> ...





Last you read?  Does this mean you didn't just read my post?  




FACT:

*Since 2001, with the exception of some influenza (flu) vaccines, thimerosal is NOT used as a preservative in routinely recommended childhood vaccines.*

CDC - Mercury and Thimerosal - Vaccine Safety


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzLs60ZaNW4]YouTube - Banning DiHydrogen Monoxide - Penn and Teller[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

> Despite considerable publicity, there is no evidence linking MMR vaccination with the development of autism. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) website ( Vaccines: HOME page for Vaccines and Immunizations site ) provides further information.
> 
> *The potential benefits from receiving the MMR vaccine far outweigh the potential risks. *Measles, mumps, and rubella are all very serious illnesses, and each can have complications that lead to lifetime disabilities or even death.


MMR vaccine: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


>>



*
Timeline: Thimerosal in Vaccines (1999-2008)

The following timeline shows key activities performed by CDC, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP), and the Institute of Medicine (IOM) concerning thimerosal in vaccines from 1999 to 2008.

2008

Ongoing. CDC is conducting a thimerosal and autism study in the U.S. managed care organizations to find out if exposure to thimerosal in infancy is related to the development of autism.

Ongoing. A study being completed in Italy compares the prevalence of nervous system disorders among children who were exposed to different amounts of thimerosal in vaccines during infancy.

2007

September 27. A CDC study does not support an association between early exposure to thimerosal in vaccines and nervous system disorders in children between the ages of 7 and 10 years.

July 7. CDC issues a statement on autism and thimerosal that states in part "Some people believe increased exposure to thimerosal (from the addition of important vaccines recommended for children) explains the higher prevalence [of autism] in recent years. However, evidence from several studies examining trends in vaccine use and changes in autism frequency does not support such an association.

2006

September 26. In a statement prepared for the Coalition for Mercury-free Drugs, the FDA concludes that the evidence reviewed by the IOM in 2004 does not support an association between thimerosal-containing vaccines and autism.

2004

May 28. ACIP recommends that children between the ages of 6 and 23 months routinely receive an inactivated influenza (flu) vaccine. ACIP does not recommend using the thimerosal-free flu vaccine over the thimerosal-containing flu vaccine, and states that the benefits of flu vaccination outweigh any risk from thimerosal exposure.

May 17. After reviewing scientific studies that examined thimerosal-containing vaccines and autism, IOM concludes in a report that the studies "consistently provided evidence of no association between thimerosal-containing vaccines and autism."

2003

November. A study finds no consistent significant associations between exposure to thimerosal-containing vaccines and a variety of kidney, nervous system, and developmental problems.

August. Another study looks for a link between autism incidence and the use of thimerosal-containing vaccines. The study does not find a link between thimerosal-containing vaccines and autism in Denmark and Sweden, where autism rates continued to increase although thimerosal was removed from vaccines in 1992.

January. The last children's vaccines that use thimerosal as a preservative expire.

2001

Except for influenza (flu), thimerosal is removed from or reduced in all vaccines routinely recommended for children 6 years of age and under manufactured for the U.S. market.

October 1. IOM's Immunization Safety Review Committee issues a report concluding there is not enough evidence to disprove claims that thimerosal in childhood vaccines causes autism, attention deficit hypersensitivity disorder, or speech or language delay.

May 5. A risk assessment of thimerosal use in childhood vaccines finds no evidence of harm from the use of thimerosal as a preservative, other than redness and swelling at the injection site.

2000

June 7 and 8. Fifty-one vaccine and vaccine safety researchers and experts meet at the Simpsonwood Retreat Center in Atlanta, GA to review data regarding thimerosal in vaccines and nervous system disorders. A report summarizing the meeting was presented to ACIP.

1999

The FDA reviews the use of thimerosal in childhood vaccines and finds no evidence of harm, but as a precautionary measure, recommends removing thimerosal from vaccines routinely given to infants.

November 5. CDC states that vaccine manufacturers, FDA, and other agencies are working together to reduce the amount of thimerosal in vaccines, or to replace them with thimerosal-free vaccines, as soon as possible.

October 20. ACIP reviews information about thimerosal in vaccines provided by CDC's National Immunization Program and several vaccine manufacturers regarding the availability of vaccines that do not contain thimerosal as a preservative.

July 7. The American Academy of Pediatrics and the Public Health Service issue a joint statement that says "there is no data or evidence of any harm caused by the level of exposure that some children may have encountered in following the existing immunization schedule." The American Academy of Family Physicians issues a comparable statement soon after.*

CDC - Thimerosal Timeline - Vaccine Safety


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

> Thimerosal in Vaccines
> 
> Thimerosal in Vaccines
> 
> ...




Thimerosal in Vaccines


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



David Kirby: New Study: Hepatitis B Vaccine Triples the Risk of Autism in Infant Boys

Now, a new study has shown that giving Hepatitis B vaccine to newborn baby boys may triple the risk of developing an autism spectrum disorder.


David Kirby
David Kirby

Author/Journalist
Posted: September 17, 2009 02:24 PM
BIO Become a Fan
Get Email Alerts Bloggers' Index
New Study: Hepatitis B Vaccine Triples the Risk of Autism in Infant Boys
Inspiring
Enlightening
Crazy
Scary
Helpful
Amazing
Innovative
Important
Read More: Annals Of Epidemiology , Autism , Cdc , Hepatitis a , Vaaccines , Living News

share this story
0
0
35
44
Get Living Alerts
Sign Up
Submit this story
digg reddit stumble

"The science is largely complete. Ten epidemiological studies have shown MMR vaccine doesn't cause autism; six have shown thimerosal doesn't cause autism."-- Dr. Paul Offit, "Autism's False Prophets"

"16 studies have shown no causal association between vaccines and autism, and these studies carry weight in the scientific industry."-- Dr. Nancy Snyderman, NBC Today Show Medical Editor

Conventional wisdom holds that the autism-vaccine question has been "asked and answered," and that at least 16 large, well-constructed epidemiological studies have thoroughly addressed and debunked any hypothesis that childhood vaccination is in any way associated with an increased risk for autism spectrum disorders.

But there are several critical flaws in such an oversimplified generalization, and they are rarely given close examination by public health experts or members of the media.

To begin with, it is unscientific and perilously misleading for anyone to assert that "vaccines and autism" have been studied and that no link has been found. That's because the 16 or so studies constantly cited by critics of the hypothesis have examined just one vaccine and one vaccine ingredient.

And, the population studies themselves have had critical design flaws and limitations.

The current US childhood immunization schedule calls for 28 injections with 11 different vaccines against 15 different diseases by two years of age. Of those 11 vaccines, only the Measles-Mumps-Rubella (MMR) shot has been studied in association with autism, (although a CDC study of an MMR-plus-chickenpox vaccine did show that the risk for febrile seizures in infants was doubled.) Meanwhile, those 11 vaccines contain scores of ingredients, only one of which, thimerosal, has ever been tested in association with autism.

It is illogical to exonerate all vaccines, all vaccine ingredients, and the total US vaccine program as a whole, based solely on a handful of epidemiological studies of just one vaccine and one vaccine ingredient. It is akin to claiming that every form of animal protein is beneficial to people, when all you have studied is fish.

Now, a new study has shown that giving Hepatitis B vaccine to newborn baby boys may triple the risk of developing an autism spectrum disorder.

An abstract of the study was published in the September, 2009 issue of the respected journal Annals of Epidemiology. In it, Carolyn Gallagher and Melody Goodman of the Graduate Program in Public Health at Stony Brook University Medical Center, NY, wrote that, "Boys who received the hepatitis B vaccine during the first month of life had 2.94 greater odds for ASD compared to later- or unvaccinated boys."

The conclusion states that: "Findings suggest that U.S. male neonates vaccinated with hepatitis B vaccine had a 3-fold greater risk of ASD; risk was greatest for non-white boys." The authors used U.S. probability samples obtained from National Health Interview Survey 1997-2002 datasets.

Critics will point out that this sample was limited to boys born before 1999, so the results are only applicable to that U.S. male birth cohort, and that the study's cross-sectional design limits inferences on causality. Another weakness is that the autism diagnoses were parent reported.

On the other hand, these results are generalizable to US boys age 3-17 born prior to 1999; vaccination status was confirmed through medical records; and there was controlling for confounders that may be associated with care seeking behaviors. (The P-value equaled 0.032) The full manuscript is currently under review by another journal.

Assuming that the full manuscript is published in a peer-reviewed journal, it will be among the first university-based population studies to suggest an association between a vaccine and an increased risk for autism. And that would be in direct contradiction to all those MMR and thimerosal studies that purportedly found no such link.

Does that mean that Hepatitis B vaccine causes autism? Of course not (though any relative risk above 2.0 is generally considered to prove causation in a US court of law).

But there are other studies, both published and greatly anticipated, which might support a hypothesized causal association between HepB vaccine and ASD, at least in boys.

Any day now, data culled from CDC's Autism and Developmental Disabilities Monitoring network (ADDM), is expected to be published in the Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, and the numbers are expected to put the rate of autism at around 1 in 100, or higher.

ADDM researchers examine the education and (when possible) medical records of all eight-year-old children in selected US cities and states. They look only at eight-year-old cohorts to allow time for all diagnoses to be made, reported and counted.

So far, ADDM has published data from just two birth cohorts: children born in 1992 (eight-year-olds in 2000) and those born in 1994 (eight-year-olds in 2002). The 1992 cohort revealed an estimated ASD rate of one in 166, or 60-per-10,000. (This has since been revised to 67-per-10,000, or one in 150).
For the 1994 cohort, the estimate was virtually unchanged, at 66-per-10,000.

*But now that number is expected to exceed 100-per-10,000 for the 1996 birth cohort, born just two years later. The overarching question, of course, will be, "why?"

There are many possible explanations, though a 50% increase in just two years is astonishing, no matter what its cause.

One possible answer is the Hepatitis B vaccine, *(which also contained 25 micrograms of mercury containing thimerosal up until 2002). Introduced in 1991, it was the first vaccine ever given on a population basis to newborn babies (within the first three hours after delivery) in human history.
But according to the CDC's National Immunization Survey, only 8% of infant children received the Hep B vaccine in 1992, when that birth cohort showed an ASD rate of 1-in-150.


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

That article you post is citing an ongoing study from '09 which has merely a hypothesis based on correlation which has yet to be proven as causation by the vaccine itself or the preservative which no longer exists in the vaccine.  




*The author opines* as if vaccines aren't thoroughly tested in the fist place before they are even approved...

*

David Kirby

Author/Journalist*
Posted: September 17, 2009 02:24 PM


_Conventional wisdom holds that the autism-vaccine question has been "asked and answered," and that at least 16 large, well-constructed epidemiological studies have thoroughly addressed and debunked any hypothesis that childhood vaccination is in any way associated with an increased risk for autism spectrum disorders.

*But there are several critical flaws in such an oversimplified generalization*, and they are rarely given close examination by public health experts or members of the media.

To begin with, it is unscientific and perilously misleading for anyone to assert that "vaccines and autism" have been studied and that no link has been found. That's because the 16 or so studies constantly cited by critics of the hypothesis have examined just one vaccine and one vaccine ingredient.

_

*
"16 studies have shown no causal association between vaccines and autism, and these studies carry weight in the scientific industry."-- Dr. Nancy Snyderman, NBC Today Show Medical Editor*







> Recent estimates from *CDC's Autism Developmental Disabilities Monitoring network * found that about 1 in 150 children have ASD. This estimate is higher than estimates from the early 1990s. Some people believe increased exposure to thimerosal (from the addition of important new vaccines recommended for children) explains the higher prevalence in recent years. *However, evidence from several studies examining trends in vaccine use and changes in autism frequency does not support such an association. *
> 
> CDC - Concerns About Autism - Vaccine Safety


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

valerie said:


> > *disease prevention is the key to public health. It is always better to prevent a disease than to treat it. Vaccines prevent disease in the people who receive them and protect those who come into contact with unvaccinated individuals. vaccines help prevent infectious diseases and save lives. vaccines are responsible for the control of many infectious diseases that were once common in this country*, including polio, measles, diphtheria, pertussis (whooping cough), rubella (german measles), mumps, tetanus, and haemophilus influenzae type b (hib).
> >
> > Vaccine-preventable diseases have a costly impact, resulting in doctor's visits, hospitalizations, and premature deaths. Sick children can also cause parents to lose time from work.
> >
> ...





This ^^^


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> *That article you post is citing an ongoing study from '09 which has merely a hypothesis based on correlation which has yet to be proven as causation by the vaccine itself or the preservative which no longer exists in the vaccine.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But did at the time of the study and the increase of the autism rate.  Thermerosol was in those vaccines until 2002.  The rate increased in the 1990's when they introduced the vaccine in infants before they left the hospital and they did contain thermerosal at that time.


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2011)

Againsheila said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > *That article you post is citing an ongoing study from '09 which has merely a hypothesis based on correlation which has yet to be proven as causation by the vaccine itself or the preservative which no longer exists in the vaccine.  *
> ...





Please be sure to post the final results of this study and we shall see what the science says.  Meanwhile, people should know that children who are born today and receive the HepB vaccine (and the MMR vaccine, etc...) DO NOT contain thimerosal preservative and their child is at MUCH greater risk from the diseases that vaccines prevent, so it important not scare people with FALSE information which is not based in scientific fact.


----------



## kwc57 (May 10, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Japans children are being killed, due to shots.
> ...



Here you go!

View attachment 13344


----------



## Againsheila (May 10, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



So why do those professionals in the autism community wait until their kids are 3 to give them any vaccines?  Could it be they know something we don't?  

I'd advise everyone to wait until their child is 3 and then get the vaccines one at a time.  I'f I'd done that, my kids might have been "normal".  

Autism isn't the only side effect of these vaccines, it's just the longest lasting one as it's lifelong.

4 Who should NOT get hepatitis
B vaccine?
Anyone with a life-threatening allergy to bakers
yeast, or to any other component of the vaccine,
should not get hepatitis B vaccine. Tell your
provider if you have any severe allergies.

And yet, they give it to babies before they even know if they have allergies to yeast.

The following mild problems have been reported:

Soreness where the shot was given (up to about 1
person in 4).

Temperature of 99.9°F or higher (up to about 1
person in 15).
Severe problems are extremely rare. Severe allergicreactions are believed to occur about once in 1.1 million doses. A vaccine, like any medicine, could cause a serious reaction. But the risk of a vaccine causing serious harm, or death, is* extremely small*. More than 100 million people have gotten hepatitis B vaccine in theUnited States.

How small is "extremely small"?  

1 in 1,000,000?  1 in 1,000?  1 in 100?  1 in 10?

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/vis/downloads/vis-hep-b.pdf

Why on earth do they give these vaccines to babies before they even leave the hospital?


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 10, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Againsheila said:


> So why do those professionals in the autism community wait until their kids are 3 to give them any vaccines?  Could it be they know something we don't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






3. To experiment on fucking up your child's head!!!!!




4. These fucks are some dumb fucks who keep on doing the same thing waiting for a different result! FUCK ALL YOU FUCKING BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5. And no my child does not have autism, but I bet you can guess it really pisses me OFF!!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Rozman (May 10, 2011)

I followed the Don Imus show and his wife was into this big time.The vaccines that were looked into as the cause had a tremendous amount of mercury in them yet they were found to not be the cause? The recent reports are that in America 1 in 100 children in the states will have some level of Autism.

1 in 100....that is insane.You are pretty much guaranteed your kid is doomed.I would not allow a child of mine to get any vaccine.The choice the kid gets the mumps or the chicken pox or autism,some choice.


----------



## waltky (Jun 15, 2011)

Puttin' kids in harm's way...

*Childhood diseases return as parents refuse vaccines*
_15 June`11 - Landon Lewis, 4, was living in a Minneapolis homeless shelter when he fell ill, first with a fever of 104 degrees, then with a red rash on his forehead._


> It took two visits to a doctor to diagnose a disease clinic staff hadn't seen in years: measles.  The rash spread into his mouth and throat, so swallowing was torture. He began vomiting and developed a cough that nearly choked him. He was rushed to the emergency room and hospitalized for five days.  "Seeing a child in that predicament really hurt," says his mother, Katrina Lewis, 27. "He can't eat, he can't sleep, he's bad all around, and you can't do anything about it."
> 
> Landon is one of at least 152 cases of measles diagnosed in the USA so far this year  twice the number seen in a typical year, and the biggest outbreak in 15 years, says the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Half of patients have had to be hospitalized.  For the doctors and nurses caring for patients like Landon, the return of vaccine-preventable diseases such as measles a viral illness that once killed 3,000 to 5,000 Americans a year is both frightening and all too predictable.  "Measles can be like a canary in a coal mine," says the CDC's Gregory Wallace. "If there are any issues with vaccine coverage, it can first be apparent with measles."
> 
> ...


----------

